# Solved: Wireless Speed and Connection!



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello

I just bought a new Ultrabook from Samsung that came with windows 8.

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3227U CPU @ 1.90GHz
RAM: 4.00 GB
64-bit Operating System, x64-based processor


First thing I noticed is it kept disconnecting me from the wireless network. Or won't see it.
Second issue was the slow page load where the grey ring in the Firefox tab never turns green and the message at the bottom is always saying "waiting for...."

One minute I suffer from the above issues, and another minute I don't!

Did some search and found other having the same issue.

Here's what I did to resolve the problem but didn't notice a thing:
1. Deleted and re-installed the wireless driver.
2. Flushed the DNS Cache.


Also bought a new access point and a router, but the problem is still present,
Tried other laptops and they work fine! (windows 7 and Mac)


Issue was present before installing Internet security program.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What happens when you run IE?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Same.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What "Protection" programs are installed, including AV, malware and etc.?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2013.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Samsung's web site.

Do you get the same problems with an ethernet connection?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea latest version.

Do you mean connecting the cable directly to my computer?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

UPDATE:

Ok so I just deleted the driver again and reinstalled it.
Everything worked perfectly including the internet and the connection itself.

Unfortunately I got a blue screen with a message saying " Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall Kaspersky and run the Removal Tool. I suggest just using Windows' Firewall and Windows Defender until you get the system running normally. Then you can install Kaspersky if desired.

Make sure you have the latest drivers from Samsung's web site and make sure you have all Windows updates. See if there are any messages in the "Action center."

My experience was that a number of irritating and mysterious Windows 8 crashes and other problems "went away" after I pounded on driver and Windows updates and Action center messages.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, I will. 

Thanks.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello again

I just want to add that before all of this and before I even reinstalled the driver:

Firstly, in device manager when I check for updates it says I have the latest version.
And in other websites regarding the same issue they adviced to delete and reinstall the driver even though you have the latest version. On Samsung download site I could only find PDF downloads for my model. So I got it from here:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...Adapter-Driver-100075-for-Windows-8-x64.shtml

But then again I did some search and found someone who has the same driver but uses ASUS and this is the link that was provided to install his driver:
https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/ASUS_VivoBook_S400CA/#support_Download_36

Comparing the above links you can see that I have the 10.0.0.75 version and windows says its updated. And ASUS they have 2 updated versions after mine!
V10.0.0.221 and V10.0.0.225

And to make it worse, Samsung has this SW update software installed in my laptop and it checks for software/driver updates and it says that my current 10.0.0.75 driver needs an update to 10.0.0.209
So I went with the Samsung update but when I look at ASUS theirs is way ahead of my current version.

What wrong?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Still no improvement.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to cry.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

The driver is the latest *for* Samsung laptops. I am sure it checks for the hardware and refuses to install if it is on the wrong motherboard.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

What can I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Exactly what is happening now with the wireless connection? Or is it a different problem?

Have you tried connecting via ethernet cable yet?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

I keep being disconnected and sometimes I don't see the network in range. Also, When I connect to the wireless network other than being disconnected is it won't connect to the web pages. (wait>connect>load) mine is stuck at the waiting process for connecting.

The previous problems occur all the time, one time nothing is wrong for maybe 5-15 minutes and then the problem is back and it lasts for 5-15 minutes.

When I use the cable it works great. Also I noticed if I'm in a 10 feet range I don't get the issue, but as I step outside the range of 10 feet it comes back again. Other devices with Windows 7 and Mac don't experience it. Also my cellphone Galaxy S3 works great.


What I did was:
1. Update the driver.
2. Deleted and reinstalled the driver.
3. Changed the power management setting for the driver.
4. Changed the power setting for High Performance pluged or battery.
5. Installed all Windows updates.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What wireless adapter is it? Regardless, now that you have tried the latest driver from Samsung, try the latest driver directly from the adapter manufacturer's web site.

Sorry that I kinda "abandoned" you. After post # 8 I thought that the networking was OK and you were dealing with BSOD(s).


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

It's ok.

I have Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adapter.

I couldn't find it from their website: http://www.atheros.com/corporate/content.php?nav1=146

But I did came across this website but it doesn't look genuine plus it says its "unofficial": http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=61&system=8

Should I go for it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, try the driver from that site. Some people have had good success with their drivers for other adapters. I am using a driver from there for AR9285 for Windows 8 with marginally better performance than with HP's driver.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll install it now and give you an update after 24 hours.

Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If no success I recommend entering the modem router setup and changing the channel from auto to 1 and if still no good 11.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I understand the problem that can result from auto channel selection, but what evidence do you see for suggesting channels?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*



I keep being disconnected and sometimes I don't see the network in range.

Click to expand...

*


> Also, When I connect to the wireless network other than being disconnected is it won't connect to the web pages. (wait>connect>load) mine is stuck at the waiting process for connecting.
> 
> The previous problems occur all the time,* one time nothing is wrong for maybe 5-15 minutes and then the problem is back and it lasts for 5-15 minutes.*
> 
> When I use the cable it works great. *Also I noticed if I'm in a 10 feet range I don't get the issue*, but as I step outside the range of 10 feet it comes back again. Other devices with Windows 7 and Mac don't experience it. Also my cellphone Galaxy S3 works great.


As emboldened, but IMHO especially


> *one time nothing is wrong for maybe 5-15 minutes and then the problem is back and it lasts for 5-15 minutes.*


 seems to point to interference

HOWEVER it is as I said, I think a matter of


> If no success I recommend etc


it being tried after the 


> I'll install it now and give you an update after 24 hours.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, I'm back.

I can't say there's an improvment, but I did find a notification thing from Samsung where it records all the activity so maybe you can see how I'm suffering.
It's a long list I had to shorten it, and if you see a 30 mins gab or longer, it means I wasn't able to connect so I shut down the computer.



Regarding the channel change, should I start from 1 and keep going up whenever I get disconnected? to see which one is better?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Regarding the channel change, should I start from 1 and keep going up whenever I get disconnected? to see which one is better?


TRY 1 first then try 11., if 1 is no good



> from auto to 1 and if still no good 11.


The reason is that the wireless is on the 2.4GHZ channel
each of the 11 channels, overlaps
This is why it is recommended to try to be at least 5 channels (25 MHz) away from your neighboring networks. By doing so, you avoid overlapping the frequency spectrum that their networks use. By moving the network 5 channels away (6 minus 5 equals 1, or 6 plus 5 equals 11), you avoid any overlap.

therefore as I said, 1 or 11.
It may be something in the household, some cordless phone systems, wireless alarm systems, or even a nearby transmitter.
Unfortunately it does not even have to be on the same frequency, as harmonics - divisions or multiples of the wavelength cause the same problem.

In simple terms take a VHF radio broadcast on 98.9 MHZ and one on 49.45 and the harmonic of the 50 MHZ may well take out the VHF reception if it is weak.
It is IF IT IS INTERFERENCE, a matter of trying different channels BUT the usual procedure is to start with 1 and 11


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Instead of guessing you can see what networks are in your environment ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If your only email accounts are free (Hotmail, gmail, etc.) try this direct link. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

I attached the requested.

I don't understand it but it says channel 8. I'll switch to that.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No other networks showing. The variance in the signal strength indicates a problem with the router or, more probably, the adapter or driver.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Uh oh.

But what about channel 8, shouldn't it be enough?


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm confused. I tried channel 1-3 and with every refresh to the radar it says the channel.

Does that mean it only shows the channel I'm connected to? and by that time I took the image it was channel 8?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try changing to b/g rather than n
or if the router offers it b/g/n


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

This will sound strange, but ever since I chose a channel number instead of "auto" I haven't experienced any issues. Everything works perfectly. I chose channel 3, should I change it to 1 or 11? and it's already set to b/g/n, should I just make it b/g?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No I recommend you leave it as is, and test it. My concern was that you were configured to use ONLY wireless N

When using wireless N which was established with the intent of improving the wireless signal, channel bonding was introduced, so that the effective bandwidth of any particular channel was in theory doubled.


> Some 802.11n gear cannot support channel bonding. For example, this mode of wireless signaling is government regulated in certain countries, such as the UK.
> 
> If the 802.11n network includes any 802.11b/g clients, performance of the entire network may be negatively affected, depending on the router's capabilities. Because 802.11b/g clients do not support channel bonding, these must be set up properly with a _mixed mode_ Wireless N router to minimize performance impact.
> 
> Interference from other 802.11n networks nearby can prevent a Wireless N router from sustaining channel bonded connections. In fact, some Wireless N routers automatically fall back to single channel operation when they detect wireless interference on the channels


As with b/g there are channels which do not overlap - they are 1. 6 and 11
*802.11a*
Year 2000 - Speed 54Mbit - Operates in 5 Ghz band - One can have 23 non overlapping channels

*802.11g*
Year 2003 - Speed 54Mbit - Operates in 2.4 Ghz band - One can have 3 non overlapping channels (channel 1, 6 and 11)

*802.11n*
Year 2009 -Speed 300 Mbit - Operates in 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz band - 
If 2,4 Ghz used still have 3 non overlapping channels (channel 1, 6 and 11)
If 5 Ghz used still have 23 non overlapping channels FROM YOUR SCREENSHOT post 28 you are using 2.4GHZ
The n draft uses the MIMO technique, this means that the normal 20Mhz channel is doubled to 40 Mhz. This doesn't mean that you'll have 2 times the number of non overlapping channels. IT assures twice the data transfer rate due to multiple antennas on your access points.

If you see my screenshot, you will see why channels are at risk of interference.
Without getting too technical - as I previously mentioned, it may be something in your house, it maybe an outside interference source and without a wavemeter you will probably never establish what it was.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Almost 2 days have passed and I can say the problem is solved 98% (-2% is because like 2 or 3 times I wasn't disconnected but connecting to the site wasn't working I had to disconnect and reconnect again) So I'm leaving it the same.



> The n draft uses the MIMO technique, this means that the normal 20Mhz channel is doubled to 40 Mhz.


Mine is set to 20 and the other option is "auto 20/40"

Should I change it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try it and see.
You are not alone, in your problems with that Atheros wireless chip
Countless people have had the same problem.


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh ok good to know.

Will thanks everyone for helping.

If anything goes wrong I'll inform you.

Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome.
My good colleague TerryNet did most of the work.
I was led to suspect the interference when I saw the



> *nothing is wrong for maybe 5-15 minutes and then the problem is back and it lasts for 5-15 minutes*


Good luck with it


----------

